
Why books are the length they are (2010) - camtarn
https://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2010/03/cmap-5-why-books-are-the-lengt.html
======
btown
Since the OP touches on serial fiction and the types of dynamics that might
arise if length restrictions on books were removed by technology, this post
[0] by successful web serial writer Wildbow provides an interesting response.
The relationship with the audience and the need for consistency become
paramount for a successful serial fiction author.

[0] [https://wildbow.wordpress.com/2017/05/22/thoughts-on-
writing...](https://wildbow.wordpress.com/2017/05/22/thoughts-on-writing-
serials/)

